# Topics > Robotics > Amateur robotics, hobby robotics >  OliRobot

## Airicist

youtube.com/@olivierthill2719

----------


## Airicist

Robot Humanoid OliRobot Prototype 2013 v1

Published on May 10, 2013




> Humanoid Robot named OliRobot, made with aluminium, servomotors, a Pololu maestro, and a bluetooth. This is a prototype. OliRbot can move his head, arms, hips, and legs ; can walk, and turn.

----------


## Airicist

Robot Humanoid OliRobot Prototype 2013 v3

Published on Sep 16, 2013




> Humanoid Robot named OliRobot, made with aluminium, servomotors, a Pololu maestro, and a bluetooth module. This is my third prototype.
> Here, you can see it moving his arms and making a turn.
> It is controlled from a software on a PC. You can see a drawing of the robot on the screen, moving synchroneously with the robot.
> You can see that I stand up. I was afraid it would fall. This is my first test.
> :-)

----------

